
Jim Fruchterman raises $1.7M for Tech Matters, to help nonprofits do tech better - raybb
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/02/jim-fruchterman-raises-1-7m-for-tech-matters-a-new-effort-to-help-nonprofits-do-tech-better/
======
raybb
Please do share other resources on social enterprises if you have any you
particularly enjoy

